# compiling ALTQ.



## alsuki (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello everyone.

I've seen on this post, 


> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11994


that its possible to just compile some of the kernel modules. 

My question is can I do something like this to compile ALTQ and the remaining pf modules without having to compile the hole kernel? And how do I accomplish this task? 

Can any one also explain me how to auto start fail2ban?

Thanks, 
Alsuki.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2010)

ALTQ is not kernel-loadable. You'll have to add the ALTQ options (altq(4) lists them) and compile a new kernel.


----------



## alsuki (Apr 24, 2010)

*[Solved] - compiling ALTQ.*

Thanks.
I'll consider the option of compiling the hole kernel.
Right now ALTQ is not a must, but it was a very good option for my firewall.

All the best,
Alsuki.


----------

